# Angeles Crest Gran Fondo



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone going?

Sunday Oct. 13
$100


El Grande Fondo de Los Angeles Crest » It's a bike ride.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> anyone going?
> 
> Sunday Oct. 13
> $100
> ...


That's alot of chip-seal to ride 

I will not be attending but sounds like a fun ride.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Guess I missed it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tvJefe said:


> Guess I missed it.


Nope! Looks like everyone did. Ride postponed due to park / Gov't closures. Thanks Guys! :thumbsup:


----------

